# Poultry Litter In A Haying System.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Progressive Forage Grower.

Regards, Mike

http://www.progressiveforage.com/forage-production/fertilizing/poultry-litter-in-a-haying-system


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Interesting article. It talks about somethings that I'm debating with myself. I'm looking into a company that provides organic fertilizer. Not so much for the organic aspect of it, but the possible benefits to the soil overall. They are called Humalfa. http://www.humalfa.com/agricultural.html. They have been around awhile here and their clients are the hay growers for big organic dairies. I've heard the alfalfa fields are wonderful with their product. According to the guy who harvests the hay anyways. But like this poultry liter I wonder if it is good for grass hay. The Humalfa salesman says their product averages 35 pounds of nitrogen, 40-50 pounds of phosphorus and then 40-50 pounds of potassium per ton. It is about $27/ton with them applying it. And they recommend applying in the winter or spring. Which is all fine and good for alfalfa. But I don't know about grass hay. Though I am tempted to try some on one of our small older fields of grass to see how production compares with our traditional fertilizer program. The salesman claims you shouldn't have to spread their product with every grass hay cutting like we do with chemical fertilizer. That would be nice, but I really have my doubts. Though he said they would be happy to apply it after every cutting also.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I have been spreading layer manure on my hay ground after first and second cutting for years. Works great. The biggest plus is that many of the farmers in my area have no place to go with manure once corn is on, so they are very interested in selling to me at a reasonable price to clean out the house mid summer.

Just gotta watch the P levels. Skipping the manure this year to help bring the P back down.


----------

